# hanke / projekti



## Gavril

Which (if either) would work better in these sentences?


_Opettaja antoi minulle uuden hankkeen / projektin.

__Hanke / projekti vei insinööriltä täyden vuoden valmistamaan.

Olen taloremontointi__hankkeen / -projektin keskellä.

Pomo antaa jatkuvasti minulle turhia __hankkeita / projekteja._
_
Katua kävellessäni näin paljon ei valmistuneita __hankkeita / projekteja _(=building projects)

_Ryhdytiin rakentamaan uusi oopperatalo, mutta hanke / projekti jäi kesken kun rahoitus loppui._


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I am not an expert on Finnish and consequently my suggestions are based on a layman's views and the way I personally would say these things. I remember reading ages ago that _hanke_ and _projekti_ are synonyms in Finnish and they do indeed seem to fit most of your contexts even though one or the other may be more commonly used.

"_Opettaja antoi minulle uuden hankkeen / projektin."
_Both are okay. I think the vast majority of people would prefer _projektin_ for the simple reason that it is the more common word.

"_Hanke / projekti vei insinööriltä täyden vuoden valmistamaan."
_Both words are correct but the syntax is wrong. My suggestion: _Hankkeen/Projektin valmistumiseen meni insinööriltä täysi/kokonainen vuosi._ 
You could use _valmistamaan_ in a sentence like this: _Hän ryhtyi valmistamaan ateriaa._

"_Olen taloremontointi__hankkeen / -projektin keskellä."
_My ear doesn't like _keskellä_ in this context. Its meaning is too literal or concrete here, I suppose. _Taloremontointihanke_ would require an s: _talo*n*remontointihanke.  _However, I would simply say: _Olen remontoimassa taloani, _or, if you insist on _hanke/projekti: Minulla on talonremontointiprojekti/hanke kesken._

"_Pomo antaa jatkuvasti minulle turhia __hankkeita / projekteja."
_Nothing wrong with the sentence. _Projekti_ is the vogue word, so virtually everybody would go for that here too.

"_Katua kävellessäni näin paljon ei valmistuneita __hankkeita / projekteja _(=building projects)"
_Ei valmistuneita_ is incorrect. You cannot put _ei_ before _valmistuneita_ as a separate word. This would be grammatically correct: _Katua pitkin kävellessäni näin paljon keskeneräisiä hankkeita/projekteja._ The average Finn is unlikely to say that sentence, though, but I suppose a construction engineer or an architect might utter it. Adding _pitkin_ after _katua_ would be more common.

"_Ryhdytiin rakentamaan uusi oopperatalo, mutta hanke / projekti jäi kesken kun rahoitus loppui."
_I would vastly prefer the partitive _uutta_ _oopperataloa_, but apart from that and a missing comma after _kesken_ the sentence is fine. In many contexts a different word order would be preferable: _Uutta oopperataloa ryhdyttiin rakentamaan, mutta projekti/hanke jäi kesken rahoituksen loppuessa.

_There may be other opinions. I'm looking forward to them!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Olen taloremontointi__hankkeen / -projektin keskellä."
> _My ear doesn't like _keskellä_ in this context. Its meaning is too literal or concrete here, I suppose. _Taloremontointihanke_ would require an s:



You mean "n", right? Did you write "s" because it's the English genitive marker?



> _talo*n*remontointihanke.  _However, I would simply say: _Olen remontoimassa taloani, _or, if you insist on _hanke/projekti: Minulla on talonremontointiprojekti/hanke kesken._
> 
> "_Pomo antaa jatkuvasti minulle turhia __hankkeita / projekteja."
> _Nothing wrong with the sentence. _Projekti_ is the vogue word, so virtually everybody would go for that here too.
> 
> "_Katua kävellessäni näin paljon ei valmistuneita __hankkeita / projekteja _(=building projects)"
> _Ei valmistuneita_ is incorrect. You cannot put _ei_ before _valmistuneita_ as a separate word. This would be grammatically correct: _Katua pitkin kävellessäni näin paljon keskeneräisiä hankkeita/projekteja._  The average Finn is unlikely to say that sentence, though, but I  suppose a construction engineer or an architect might utter it. Adding _pitkin_ after _katua_ would be more common.



I've heard _project _used to refer to building projects relatively often because some of my family members work in construction.

I had a couple more questions about your response, but I'm going to make separate threads for them.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Did you write "s" because it's the English genitive marker?"

I guess so!I must have been asleep.

GOM


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"I've heard _project _used to refer to building projects relatively often because some of my family members work in construction."

Yes, as I said your sentence would most probably be uttered by a professional. That does not mean that no one else could say it. It just sounds kind of "official"  -  as if it were taken from an official document dealing with the development of an area.

I guess when I wrote what I wrote I pictured myself walking down a street like the one you described and pondered what I would say in that situation. I probably wouldn't use _hanke/projekti._ I think I'd just say: _Kävellessäni kadulla näin paljon keskeneräisiä rakennuksia. / Kadulla kävellessäni huomasin, että rakentaminen oli [pahasti] kesken. / ... huomasin, että rakentaminen oli vasta alkamassa. / ... huomasin, että rakentamista vasta aloiteltiin.

_GOM


----------

